# ARRET ENFANT MALADE



## Lys (18 Octobre 2022)

_Bonjour a toutes
Je me poser la question hier la petite que je garde est partie a 16h au lieu de 18H malade aujourd'hui absente
les parents vont me donner un certificat médical  surement  pour hier et aujourd'hui doit on retirer les 2 heures d'hier ou toute journée entamer est du 
Merci pour votre réponse 
Passer une bonne journée _


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

Ben non en fait..... Vous n'avez pas travaillé gratuitement hier jusqu'à 16h et s'ils sont venus plus tôt c'est de la convenance personnelle.
D'ailleurs le médecin ne devrait faire l'arrêt qu'à compter d'aujourd'hui.....
Un salarié qui ne se sent pas bien, va voir son médecin après sa journée de travail, et à qui le médecin fait un arrêt, il lui fait à compter du lendemain....
On ne peut pas faire un arrêt qui couvre une journée travaillée.


----------



## Lys (18 Octobre 2022)

_C'est ce que je pensais je me suis fait avoir la dernière fois c'est des cadres et des rapiaces  
J'attend demain le certificat 
merci a vous Nanou91_


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Le texte dit que le PE peut minorer le salaire de l'AM jusqu'à 5jrs/année glissante sur présentation d'un certificat médical qui doit être remis au plus tard au retour de l'enfant. Il ne précise pas combien d'heures.
Si ces PE sont intelligents ils ne réclament pas de minorer ton salaire d'hier car en ne retirant que les 2 heures non faites, ils consommeront quand même une journée sur les 5, c'est idiot, non? Autant ne décompter que si c'est une journée entière. Mais s'ils y tiennent ils peuvent retirer ces 2 heures et si dans les 12 prochains mois il y a d'autres absences avec certificat médical au delà des 5 journées autorisées ils devront te payer à 100%... c'est un pari...


----------



## Lys (18 Octobre 2022)

A oui c'est sa fait 1 jour 
Merci pour les infos


----------



## Lys (18 Octobre 2022)

Et plus les 5 jours c'est de 1 septembre au 31 aout


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

C'est ça, ça va décompter 1 jr sur leur possibilité alors qu'on ne retirara QUE 2 heures puisque l'enfant était présent avant, c'est idiot.

Les 5jrs/année glissante, ce que j'en comprends c'est que le compteur ne revient pas 0 à date anniversaire du contrat mais admettons que l'enfant a été malade avec minoration le 25 septembre 2022, puis encore 4 jours. Si l'enfant tombe malade le 2 septembre 2023, les PE devront attendre au moins le 25 septembre pour avoir droit de retirer à nouveau une journée pour maladie de l'enfant.

A voir avec les spécialistes...


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Octobre 2022)

Des radins riches beurk ! radin un jour radin toujours ...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (18 Octobre 2022)

Alors pas sûre  un médecin fait un certificat a la date du jour de la visite 
Donc si c'est le soir après la journée de travail
Faut le préciser au médecin
C'est arrivé à mon mari
Arrêt de travail a partir du jour de la visite
Donc un jour de boulot dans le vide


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Hors de question de ne pas être payée sur les heures faites, déjà que la maladie de l'enfant accueilli n'est pas une incapacité de l'AM, et puis quoi encore!


----------



## Lys (18 Octobre 2022)

merci a vous  pour vos réponse 
je vous direz ce qu'il y aura d'écrit sur l'arrêt demain


----------



## Lys (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour des nouvelles de mon certificat d'arret
il a fait NOTER A PARTIR DE  16h  😡et la journée du lendemain celle la ok


----------



## isa19 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
 pour éviter cela pensez à mettre une clause supérieure à la CCN pour ne pas avoir de jours déduits quant l'enfant est abs.
Bonne journée.


----------



## kikine (19 Octobre 2022)

et bien tant pis pour lui la journée a partir de 16h compte pour 1 jours sur les 5
et perso plus aucun arrangement et je cherche vite un autre contrat pour les planter au dernier moment


----------



## Ladrine 10 (19 Octobre 2022)

Et bien ils pensent vraiment à tous ses parents 😤
Je trouve ça très mesquin de leur part
Pour moi plus de cadeaux


----------



## Lys (19 Octobre 2022)

En plus j'ai garder leur autre fille elle a 4 ans maintenant 
mon mari et dégoûter ils sont venu faitez a la maison la naissance de la deuxième il la amener au champignons 
le soir je fini a 18h donc normalement il doivent arriver 10mn avant c'est bien sa pour la transmission de la journée 
et eux ils arrivent a 17h58


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

Lys. Ils peuvent arriver le soir à 17h58 tant qu'ils sont repartis pour 18h. Au moins vous aurez une transmission rapide !


----------



## Lys (19 Octobre 2022)

Ok et si retard de 5 MN aprés 18H je compte 15 mn de  salaire en plus  c'est comme sa le calcul


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Non juste 5 minutes


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Dans un cas comme le tien j'explique aux parents que 2 possibilités s'offrent à eux

On ne deduit pas les 2 heures et ils conservent les 5 jours 

On deduit les 2 heures et ils ne leur reste que 4 jours 

On ne proratise pas 1 jour déductible enfant malade en heures 

En général ils préfèrent la 2ème solution 😂


----------



## kikine (19 Octobre 2022)

perso je déduis les 2h et 1 jour
je préfère perdre 2h de salaire qu'une journée entière...
ils ont voulu jouer au plus malin ? pas de soucis je suis joueuse aussi....


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Bah oui c'est plus avantageux pour nous

Mais j'ai déjà eu un cas où le papa voulait proratiser

Je travaillais avec eux de 9h00 à 18h00
La petite était repartie à 13h30
Il voulait déduire 4,5 heures de mon salaire et décompter seulement 1/2 journée des 5 jours comme ça il pensait avoir encore 4 jours et demi à me déduire pour les prochaines fois

MDR 😂

À bah non en fait 
Il vous restera juste 4 jours

Faux pas pousser mamie dans les orties


----------



## Lys (19 Octobre 2022)

ok merci je vous tiens au courant


----------

